# sig p226r



## glacierexpress1 (Oct 5, 2009)

recently purchased a p226r(flat dark earth). really like the firearm. could someone please direct me
to where to find information on this weapon. cant find anything on sigs website. any help will
be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance,
go


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

glacierexpress1 said:


> recently purchased a p226r(flat dark earth). really like the firearm. could someone please direct me
> to where to find information on this weapon. cant find anything on sigs website. any help will
> be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance,
> go


Are you talking about the 226 Combat?









Or something like this?










Do you have the box it came in? If so it should have the model number on it which will help us get you more info.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I could tell you where to go, but whether of not it'll helpful is subjective. What kind of information do you seek?


----------



## glacierexpress1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*p226r*

thankyou for the quick replies. yes, i do have the box the firearm came in..
numbers on the bok are e26r-9-rsr08 p226r,9,fde,slite,da/sa
mfg date 28-jul-2008 serial#uu640xxx. and it looks like the bottom
picture tha you sent...would like to know if it is a limited production weapon
,


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

glacierexpress1 said:


> thankyou for the quick replies. yes, i do have the box the firearm came in..
> numbers on the bok are e26r-9-rsr08 p226r,9,fde,slite,da/sa
> mfg date 28-jul-2008 serial#uu640xxx. and it looks like the bottom
> picture tha you sent...would like to know if it is a limited production weapon
> ,


Yes, it's a limited edition. You should probably call Sig with any specific questions about the gun that you may have. A Google search for the model # "e26r-9-rsr08" comes back with some information on them.


----------

